# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Η επανέκδοση του περιοδικού Bodybuilding & Fitness είναι γεγονός!

## Polyneikos

*Δελτίο Τύπου - Το* *Γράμμα του εκδότη

*


Στα μέσα Μαΐου θα  κρατάμε στα χέρια μας το πρώτο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ αυτής της δεκαετίας!
Όλα άρχισαν το 1966 όταν τα αδέλφια Ανδρέας και Νίκος Ζαπατίνας ξεκίνησαν το κατάστημα ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ, βάζοντας τις βάσεις για την ανάπτυξη του bodybuilding στη χώρα μας.
Το πρώτο τεύχος του περιοδικού τους «ΑΔΩΝΙΣ» κυκλοφόρησε τον Ιανουάριο του 1968 τότε που το άθλημά μας ήταν παντελώς άγνωστο στο κοινό της χώρας μας.
Ακολούθησε το περιοδικό «ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ» και κατόπιν το «BODYBUILDING» και το «BODYBUILDING & FITNESS» το τελευταίο τεύχος του οποίου κυκλοφόρησε τον Δεκέμβριο του 2007 με το Νο 17. Από τότε δεν βγήκε ξανά νέο τεύχος.
Οι λόγοι είναι πολλοί και αφορούν συνολικά ολόκληρο τον κλάδο των έντυπων μέσων στη χώρα μας. Το υψηλό κόστος εκτύπωσης σε συνδυασμό με τη μείωση των εσόδων από διαφημίσεις κατέστησαν τα περισσότερα έντυπα μέσα ζημιογόνα για τους εκδότες τους.
Το καλοκαίρι του 2014 ο μοναδικός πλέον ιδιοκτήτης του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, ο Νίκος Ζαπατίνας μεταβίβασε το ιστορικό κατάστημα και τα δικαιώματα των εκδόσεων του, σε νέα ιδιοκτησία, την ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ Α.Ε.
Αρχικά, σκέψεις για έντυπο περιοδικό δεν υπήρχαν λόγω του υψηλού κόστους και της αδυναμίας χρηματοδότησης από ένα και μοναδικό κατάστημα. Έτσι περιοριστήκαμε στην συγκέντρωση των παλιών τευχών, με σκοπό τη δημιουργία ενός ηλεκτρονικού αρχείου, διαθέσιμου προς όλους, μέσω του blog.athlitis.gr.
Το ένα μετά το άλλο, όλα τα παλιά τεύχη ανεβαίνουν σταδιακά εκεί, μαζί με σύντομα βιογραφικά βετεράνων αθλητών.

Φτάσαμε έτσι στον Μάρτιο του 2016 όπου μετά από συζητήσεις, και παροτρύνσεις από πολλούς φίλους του αθλήματος, αποφασίσαμε τη δημιουργία μιας ηλεκτρονικής έκδοσης περιοδικού, η αρίθμηση του οποίου θα ξεκινούσε από εκεί που σταμάτησε το τελευταίο τεύχος του «BODYBUILDING & FITNESS». Όμως αναγνωρίζαμε εξαρχής ότι ένα τέτοιο ιστορικό περιοδικό θα είχε πρόσθετη αξία σε έντυπη μορφή.
Το θέμα της χρηματοδότησης του εγχειρήματος λύθηκε με την αρωγή της αλυσίδας Χ-TREME STORES όπου αναλαμβάνει όλο το κόστος της εκτύπωσης ως χορηγός έντυπης έκδοσης, με αντάλλαγμα την παροχή διαφημιστικού χώρου. 
*Το περιοδικό θα τυπώνεται σε πολλά αντίτυπα, 10.000 για το πρώτο τεύχος, και αν παραστεί ανάγκη, σε περισσότερα για τα επόμενα τεύχη. Θα εκδίδεται δύο φορές τον χρόνο,  μετά από τους αγώνες της Άνοιξης και του φθινοπώρου.* Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ύλης του θα είναι αφιερωμένο στους Έλληνες αθλητές και αθλήτριες, καθώς και στην περιγραφή αγώνων και διαγωνισμών του χώρου μας.
*Θα διατίθεται Δωρεάν* μέσω των *X-TREME STORES*, του *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* και άλλων καταστημάτων και γυμναστηρίων, καθώς επίσης και στους χώρους αγώνων και διαγωνισμών. 
Πιστεύουμε ότι αυτό το περιοδικό, παράλληλα φυσικά και με τα άλλα αξιόλογα περιοδικά που κυκλοφορούν ήδη θα συμβάλλει, στο βαθμό που του αναλογεί, στην διάδοση των νέων του αθλήματος στη χώρα μας, και στην προβολή των προσπαθειών των Ελλήνων αθλητών και αθλητριών.

Η συνέχεια….στην ανάγνωση!

*Ο εκδότης
ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ Α.Ε.*

----------


## beefmeup

πολυ ωραια κινηση :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλή κίνηση αυτη και ένα σημαντικό έντυπο ενημέρωσης και ψυχαγωγίας για τα δρώμενα στο χώρο μας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

Καταπληκτικη κινηση!!!Συγχαρητηρια παιδια,ελπιζω να προλαβουμε καποιο τευχος.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Nive

Με το καλο. Ιστορικο περιοδικο,ομορφη κινηση εκ μερους των xtreme που μετα τον αθλητη αναβιωνουν και το περιοδικο!!

----------


## orck

Το κατάστημά αθλητής είναι το ίδιο με των extreme; Το παρών φόρουμ ανήκει επίσης στα extreme;
Ειλικρινείς ερωτήσεις χωρίς ίχνος μπηχτης.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Καταρχήν να πούμε ότι χωρίς την παρότρυνση των διαχειριστών και των μελών αυτού του Forum, το περιοδικό ίσως να μην ξαναέβγαινε ποτέ.
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να νοιώθεις ότι υπάρχουν δίπλα σου άνθρωποι που μοιράζονται μαζί μ’ εσένα την «τρέλα» για το άθλημα.
Για το πρώτο τεύχος που ετοιμάζουμε, είμαστε σε ένα αγώνα με τον χρόνο, για να το έχουμε πριν από τα μέσα Μαΐου όπου ξεκινούν οι διοργανώσεις, έτσι ώστε να διανείμουμε εκεί κάποια αντίτυπα δωρεάν μέσω των stand των X-TREME που θα είναι χορηγός στους αγώνες. Δεν μας αρέσει να υποσχόμαστε με σιγουριά ότι θα πιάσουμε αυτήν την ημερομηνία, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρει κανείς τι απρόοπτα μπορεί να συμβούν κατά την έκδοση του πρώτου τεύχους. Όμως πιστεύουμε ότι θα προλάβουμε.




> Το κατάστημά αθλητής είναι το ίδιο με των extreme; Το παρών φόρουμ ανήκει επίσης στα extreme;
> Ειλικρινείς ερωτήσεις χωρίς ίχνος μπηχτης.


Όσο γι’ αυτό που ρωτάς Orck όχι μόνο δεν το λαμβάνουμε ως μπηχτή, ίσα – ίσα μας δίνεις πάσα να κάνουμε την απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση. Οι δύο εταιρίες X-TREME STORES και ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ είναι διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους, όμως υπάρχει ένας κοινός μέτοχος που συμμετέχει και στις δύο εταιρίες. Αυτό φυσικά ποτέ δεν το κρύψαμε, και οι διαχειριστές του Forum, όπως και πολλά μέλη, το γνωρίζουν από την αρχή κιόλας της αναβίωσης του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. Λόγω αυτής της «συγγένειας» μεταξύ των δύο εταιριών βλέπετε πολλά κοινά προϊόντα στα δύο  site. Επίσης είναι πιο εύκολη η συμφωνία μεταξύ των δύο εταιριών σχετικά  με θέματα, όπως η χρηματοδότηση της έντυπης έκδοσης του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ από την X-TREME.
Τώρα, το www.bodybuilding.gr δεν ανήκει ούτε στην X-TREME, ούτε στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. Ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ έχει συνεργασία με το e-shop του Forum, όμως δεν υπάρχει καμία είδους εξάρτηση ή συμμετοχή με μετοχές στο Forum κ.τ.λ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ακριβώς έτσι είναι και μάλιστα αυτο ήταν γνωστό απο την πρώτη στιγμή , εν τη γεννέση του ώς ιδέα και με την κίνηση αυτη αναβίωσε και το ιστορικό κατάστημα του αθλητη και κατ επέκταση γεννήθηκε η ιδέα και υλοποιείτε της ηλεκτρονικής αναβίωσης των περιοδικών του αθλητή

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μονο :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  γι αυτη την προσπαθεια  αναβιωσης του περιοδικου ,που εχει μεγαλυτερη αξια λογω της δυσκολης εποχης σημερα.

----------


## Muscleboss

Οι ώρες που έχουμε περάσει στα γυμναστήρια διαβάζοντας και ξαναδιαβάζοντας και ξαναδιαβάζοντας το Bodybuilding & Fitness είναι πάρα πολλές! Τόσες πολλές που τα τεύχη είχαν αρχίσει να φθείρονται και να σκίζονται σε μια εποχή που ήταν η σημαντικότερη μορφή ενημέρωσης για τα δρώμενα των ελληνικών αγώνων. Όσα δε περιοδικά είχαν φωτογραφίες φίλων ή γνωστών, ή πόσο μάλλον φωτογραφίες δικές μας, γινόταν ανάρπαστα και δυσεύρετα. Τολμώ να πω ότι πήρα κάποια δανεικά, και δε τα επέστρεψα ποτέ από τότε απλά γιατί δε θα τα ξανάβρισκα.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια για αυτή την προσπάθεια επανέκδοσης του περιοδικού  :03. Clap:

----------


## sobral

Σαν λάτρης των εντύπων από πολύ μικρή ηλικία, μόνο χαρά μου προκάλεσε η συγκεκριμένη κίνηση. Πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να χαθεί η δύναμη των έντυπων μέσων στην εποχή του Ίντερνετ και ότι η προσπάθεια αυτή δεν θα αγκαλιαστεί μόνο από τους γηραιότερους αλλά και από τους νεότερους. Πολλά μπράβο σε όλους όσους στηρίζουν αυτή την κίνηση, από την αλυσίδα μέχρι το φόρουμ και όλους τους συντελεστές. Ιδιαίτερη χαρά έχω που θα συμμετάσχω κι εγώ σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια αναβίωσης ενός τόσο ιστορικού περιοδικού.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Με τις εκδοσεις του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και το ΜUSCLEMAG, προσωπικά γνώρισα και άρχισα να θαυμάζω το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding.
Η αλήθεια είναι, ότι συχνά κατηφόριζα στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, εκεί που ήταν ο κος Νίκος Βουτσίνος και μαζί με κάποια συμπληρώματα(τότε θυμάμαι έπαιρνα συχνά την πρωτεϊνη PRO X LINE της Ιταλικής Future Line ) , πάντα έπαιρνα και όποιο τεύχος κυκλοφορούσε.
Οταν δυστυχώς σταμάτησε το 2007, θυμάμαι ότι πωλούσαν προς 1 ευρώ τα παλιά τεύχη, αν και τα περισσότερα στους πελάτες τα έδιναν τσάμπα τελικά.
Εψαχνα και έβρισκα όποιο τυχόν τεύχος είχα χάσει, μιας και ήταν αρκετά περιεκτικά περιοδικά, τουλάχιστον στα μάτια μου, απουσία φυσικά όλης της υπερπληροφόρησης που υπάρχει πλεον στο ιντερνετ από τα sites/forums, αλλά σίγουρα το περιοδικό έχει την δική του αίγλη.
Στην βιβλιοθήκη μου, έχουν το δικό τους σημείο τα οποιά έχω ακομα..
Τελικά θα πρέπει να φτιάξω και άλλο χώρο προσεχώς!
Συγχαρητήρια σε αυτούς που αναλαμβάνουν την επανέκδοσή του και κυριώς στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ & τα X-Tremes, καθότι δωρεάν, σίγουρα δεν θα υπάρχει άμεσο κέρδος- απεναντίας-. :03. Clap:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ανεβάζουμε αυτό το άρθρο που θα ενταχθεί στην ύλη του περιοδικού που θα βγει τον Μάιο. Είναι σημαντικό οι αθλητές να δώσουν βαρύτητα στο θέμα των φωτογραφιών τους.


*Φωτογραφίες Αθλητών….ένα θέμα που πονάει*
Προσπαθώντας να ολοκληρώσουμε αυτό το τεύχος όσο καλύτερα γίνεται, ήρθαμε σε επαφή με πολλούς αθλητές για να μας δώσουν φωτογραφίες τους. Όμως το πρόβλημα της έλλειψης καλών φωτογραφιών που υπήρχε παλιά, εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει ακόμα και σήμερα, στην ψηφιακή εποχή. Είναι κρίμα κυρίως για τους ίδιους τους αθλητές γιατί έτσι δεν προβάλλονται όσο τους αξίζει.
Υπάρχουν γενικά πολλές φωτογραφίες, κυρίως από κινητά, και παρόλο που η ανάλυσή τους κάποιες φορές είναι καλή, εντούτοις δεν πρόκειται για επαγγελματική δουλειά.

Φίλοι αθλητές, προσέξτε το αυτό. Κάποια στιγμή η αγωνιστική πορεία, ακόμα και του καλύτερου αθλητή, τελειώνει. Αυτό που μένει είναι οι αναμνήσεις, τα έπαθλα και αρκετές καλές φωτογραφίες, για όσους έχουν προνοήσει γι’ αυτό. Κάντε μία καλή φωτογράφηση, όσο είσαστε στο απόγειο της δόξας σας, με έναν επαγγελματία φωτογράφο.

*Στους διαγωνισμούς Μαΐου – Ιουνίου, όπου θα είμαστε χορηγοί, θα μπορείτε να φωτογραφηθείτε από επαγγελματία ΔΩΡΕΑΝ μπροστά από τους ειδικούς «τοίχους» που θα υπάρχουν, έναν με τα λογότυπα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και άλλον έναν με τα λογότυπα των X-TREME STORES.* Ακόμα όμως και αυτές οι φωτογραφίες που θα σας δοθούν, πιστεύουμε ότι δεν σας καλύπτουν απόλυτα. Μετά τον αγώνα, σας προτείνουμε να κάνετε μία φωτογράφηση σε studio, με ειδικούς φωτισμούς κ.τ.λ.

Είναι για μία ζωή…

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ευγενική ο πρωτοβουλία της διεύθυνσης ''ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ"  :03. Clap:

----------


## chro

Πολύ ευχάριστο γεγονός! Μπράβο σε όσους με μεράκι και αγάπη για τον αθλητισμό, παρά το οικονομικό κόστος προχωρούν σε αυτή την ενέργεια. Μακάρι να έχει διάρκεια στο χρόνο και να βγουν αρκετά τεύχη.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Αυτό θα είναι το νέο λογότυπο του περιοδικού που ετοιμάζεται με εντατικούς ρυθμούς.
'Εχουμε καταλήξει στην ύλη και βρισκόμαστε στο στάδιο των διορθώσεων.

----------


## orck

Συγχαρητήρια για την τολμηρη αυτη κίνηση. Θα το ψαξω το περιοδικό μόλις κυκλοφορήσει. Εύχομαι να έχει τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα για όλους.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ωραίο το logo,αν και με παραπέμπει σε universal λόγο χρώματος και κόκκινης φιγούρας.
Με το καλο να βγει το πρωτο τεύχος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με το καλό να βγεί και να έχει ο χώρος μας ένα ακόμη έντυπο μέσο προβολής και να έχει ανάλογη και καλύτερη ανταπόκριση απο το φίλαθλο κοινό τού αθλήματός μας  :03. Clap:

----------


## sobral

Κι εμένα μου θύμισε αμέσως Universal το σήμα αλλά και πάλι είναι σούπερ!! Παραπέμπει αμέσως στο χαρακτήρα του περιοδικού.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Και ο Sergio το U!  Καλο...!! :01. Smile:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

ΩΠ....τι εχουμε εδω....!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*(Επαν)Έκδοση περιοδικού «Bodybuilding & Fitness»*

Το θρυλικό περιοδικό «Bodybuilding & Fitness» επανακυκλοφορεί από τις εκδόσεις «ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ». 
Το πρώτο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων «ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ» κυκλοφόρησε τον Ιανουάριο του 1968 με τον τίτλο «ΑΔΩΝΙΣ». 
Κατόπιν ακολούθησαν τα περιοδικά «ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ», «BODYBUILDING» και «BODYBUILDING & FITNESS», το τελευταίο τεύχος του οποίου εκδόθηκε τον Δεκέμβριο του 2007 ως τεύχος Νο 17.
Το *τεύχος Νο 18* κυκλοφόρησε επίσημα στις *6 Μαϊου 2016 ΔΩΡΕΑΝ*, με την αρωγή της αλυσίδας καταστημάτων X-TREME STORES, όπου αναλαμβάνει όλο το κόστος της έντυπης έκδοσης ως Χορηγός.
Θα διατίθεται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ στα καταστήματα X-TREME STORES, στο κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ (www.athlitis.gr) και σε επιλεγμένα καταστήματα και γυμναστήρια της Ελλάδας και της Κύπρου. 
Θα βρίσκεται στα σημεία αυτά στην Ελλάδα έως 15 Μαΐου το αργότερο και 1-2 εβδομάδες αργότερα στην Κύπρο.
Παράλληλα το τεύχος ανεβαίνει και ηλεκτρονικά στο blog.athlitis.gr, απ’ όπου θα μπορείτε να το «ξεφυλλίσετε» στον υπολογιστή σας όπου κι αν βρίσκεστε.
Η συνέχεια … στην ανάγνωση!

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ δυναμικό το νέο ξεκίνημα του περιοδικού με εξώφυλλο τον σπουδαίο Έλληνα πρωταθλητή, αλλά και τα αφιερώματα του 'τότε και σήμερα' εξαιρετικές επιλογές ειδικά του 'δικού μας' Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου :01. Wink: 

Οπότε αν κατάλαβα καλά θα μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε το περιοδικό από σήμερα/αύριο?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καλοριζικη η επανεκδοση κ καλα τα λες Γιαννη ,εξαιρετικες οι επιλογες για αρχη :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Οπότε αν κατάλαβα καλά θα μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε το περιοδικό από σήμερα/αύριο?


Γιαννη ψηφιακά διατίθεται ήδη, στο blog του AΘΛΗΤΗ.
Σε έντυπη μορφή στα καταστήματα, θα δίνεται δωρεάν, από την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα που θα γίνει διανομή.
Τελος θα δοθεί σε όλους τους αγώνες/διαγωνισμούς που ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ και τα X-TREME Stores θα παρευρίσκονται με περίπτερο (σε όλους δηλαδή σχεδόν).

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολλά like και πολλά συγχαρητήρια! Πολύ ωραία δουλειά! Μας έλειψε  :03. Clap:

----------


## sobral

Ανυπομονώ να το πιάσω στα χέρια μου, δεν το ανοίγω ηλεκτρονικά. Άλλη χάρη το χαρτί...Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους συντελεστές. :03. Clap:

----------


## parex

Παιδιά ποσό εχει το περιοδικό ; Θα το πάρω πρώτη φορά 


 6s plus 

----------


## beefmeup

> Γιαννη ψηφιακά διατίθεται ήδη, στο blog του AΘΛΗΤΗ.
> *Σε έντυπη μορφή στα καταστήματα, θα δίνεται δωρεάν, από την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα που θα γίνει διανομή.*
> Τελος θα δοθεί σε όλους τους αγώνες/διαγωνισμούς που ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ και τα X-TREME Stores θα παρευρίσκονται με περίπτερο (σε όλους δηλαδή σχεδόν).


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> Ανυπομονώ να το πιάσω στα χέρια μου, δεν το ανοίγω ηλεκτρονικά. Άλλη χάρη το χαρτί...Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους συντελεστές.


Έτσι....όπως και να το κάνουμε άλλη χάρη το έντυπο περιοδικό, ιεροτελεστία από το άνοιγμα μέχρι το ξεφύλισμα και την τοποθέτηση του ως αρχείο σε ειδικό χώρο του σπιτιού :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## nicolaos_m

Το διάβασα σήμερα!!! Πολύ καλή δουλεία !!!
Χαίρομαι πολύ που αυτό το ιστορικό περιοδικό είναι πάλι σε κυκλοφορία!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και για το αφιέρωμα σε μένα!

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Πολλα συγχαρητηρια για την επανεκδοση αυτου τ ιστορικου περιοδικου! Ευχαριστω πολυ για την τιμη να με συμπεριλαμβανεικ μενα μεσα!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Με την σειρά μου να πώ και γω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστω για το αφιέρωμα στο περιοδικό (ομολογώ ξαφνιάστηκα γιατι δεν το περίμενα ), που με θυμήθηκαν να με συμπεριλάβουν , μιάς και είμαι πλέον ντακότα παροπλισμένη  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
πιστεύω μιάς και θα διανέμεται  δωρεάν και θα υπάρχει σε χώρους γυμναστηρίων θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να το διαβάσουν πολλοι φίλαθλοι του αθλήματός μας

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Τα παροπλισμενα ιστορικα μεγανθηρια εχουν την μεγαλυτερη αξια Ηλια :01. Wink:   Ανυπομονω κ εγω να το ξεφυλλισω ,δεν το βλεπω ιντερνετικα :01. Wink:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η υποδοχή που εκδήλωσε το κοινό στην επανέκδοση του ιστορικού περιοδικού του *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* ήταν πολύ θερμότερη της αναμενόμενης. Διαπιστώνουμε και με το παραπάνω ότι ο χώρος μας χρειαζόταν ένα έντυπο μέσο εστιασμένο στους ‘Ελληνες αθλητές.

Ήδη διανεμήθηκαν χιλιάδες τεύχη μέσω των διαφόρων σημείων διανομής καθώς και στον Διαγωνισμό της WABBA World στο Hilton.

Την Κυριακή 22 Μαΐου θα διανέμουμε το περιοδικό ταυτόχρονα στην διοργάνωση της WABBA στο Novotel και στο Πανελλήνιο Κρήτης στο Ηράκλειο, μέσω των περιπτέρων της X-TREME STORES.

----------


## Polyneikos

Το περιοδικό *Bodybuilding & Fitness #19* ειναι σε διαδικασία εκτύπωσης και θα κυκλοφορήσει τις πρώτες ημέρες του Αυγούστου!
Αυτή την φορά ,λόγω αυξημένου ενδιαφέροντος όταν επανήλθαν οι εκδόσεις ΑΘΛΗΤΗ τον Μάϊο του 2016 με το τεύχος 18, θα τυπωθεί σε 15.000 αντίτυπα και θα διατίθεται επίσης ΔΩΡΕΑΝ!
Μείνετε συντονισμένοι!

----------


## vaggan

διαβασα το πρωτο και περιμενω ανυπομονα το δευτερο ωραια θεματολογια και αρθογραφηση απο γνωστα μελη :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο team αρθρογράφων των αγώνων, προστέθηκε ο Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κυκλοφόρησε το *19ο Τεύχος του Bodybuilding & Fitness*, ηδη διατίθεται σε ψηφιακή μορφή από το site του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ
Από αύριο θα διατίθεται δωρεάν και σε έντυπη μορφή στον *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* και σε όλα τα καταστήματα του δικτύου των X-Treme Stores!

----------


## sobral

Εννοείται πως δεν ανοίγουμε την ψηφιακή μορφή και περιμένουμε να έρθει στα χέρια μας το έντυπο :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το 20ο τεύχος του Bodybuilding & Fitness είναι γεγονός!
Σε ψηφιακή μορφή θα το δείτε *εδω*
Διανείμεται δωρεάν από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και όλα τα καταστήματα του δικτύου των X-Treme Stores.
Καλή ανάγνωση!

----------


## beefmeup

ωραια νεα :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

To *21o τεύχος του Bodybuilding & Fitness* των εκδόσεων του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ είναι γεγονός, κυκλοφορεί ήδη σε ψηφιακή μορφή και από αύριο θα διανείμεται και στο ΑΘΛΗΤΗ αλλά και σε όλο το δικτυο των X-Treme Stores!
Το εξώφυλλο κοσμούν ο *Γιάννης Αλιμπέρτης*, Πανευρωπαϊκός Πρωταθλητής στην WABBA στην Ουκρανία και η *Βαρβάρα Σφακιανού*, 2η θέση στο Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καθε φορα κ καλυτερο :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ολοκαίνουργιο τεύχος Bodybuilding & Fitness!
Σύντομα διαθέσιμο σε όλα τα καταστήματα X-TREME STORES, στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ  και σε συνεργαζόμενα γυμναστήρια!






*Δείτε το σε ψηφιακή μορφή*

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Με μεγάλη μας χαρά βλέπουμε το περιοδικό του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ να εξαπλώνεται παντού. Πολλοί φίλοι του αθλήματός μας το ζητάνε πλέον και αναμένουν κάθε νέα του έκδοση. Οι αγωνιστικοί αθλητές που παρουσιάζονται στα ρεπορτάζ των αγώνων προωθούν αποσπάσματά του στα social media. 

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους ανθρώπους του bodybuilding.gr χωρίς την βοήθεια των οποίων ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα θα ήταν δύσκολο να έχει τέτοια επιτυχία.

----------

